# ARM will in den PC-Markt, Ivy Bridge kommt mit DDR3-1600 Unterstützung



## KILLTHIS (4. Februar 2011)

*ARM will in den PC-Markt, Ivy Bridge kommt mit DDR3-1600 Unterstützung*

Wie Fudzilla berichtet, will ARM 2015 in den PC- und in den Server-Markt einsteigen.
Dabei weißt man darauf hin, dass der Prozess Zeit benötigt und darauf abhängt, wie die Entwicklung der eigenen CPUs aussieht; Zu guter Letzt auch die Software-Situation für die ARM-Prozessoren. ARM glaubt fest daran, dass Microsoft's Entscheidung, die Architektur zu Unterstützen, einen wesentlichen Teil dabei ausmacht.

ARM Besitzt gegenwärtig 95% im Smartphone-Markt und 10% im Segment der mobilen Rechner, hauptsächlich dank der Tablets.

Der Vorteil schnellerer Multikern-Prozessoren und leistungsfähiger onboard-GPUs sollte ARM-Prozessoren ermöglichen, im Low-End-Desktop-Bereich Fuß Fassen zu können. Ebenso könnte ARM auch dank der sparsamen Prozessoren im Server-Markt anklang finden.

Quelle: ARM plans to enter PC, server markets

Desweiteren wird gegenwärtig bei Intel alles von der Panne der SATA-2-Anschlüsse für die Chipsätze H67 und P67 überschattet. Doch Intel will in der ersten Hälfte von 2012, vorraussichtlich im ersten Quartal 2012 Ivy Bridge und neue Chipsätze rausbringen.
Aufgrund des Rückrufes hält man es bei Fudzilla gar möglich, dass die neuen Chipsätze, Codename "Panther Point", sogar früher herauskommen, eventuell im 4. Quartal diesen Jahres.

Intel gibt offiziell seinen Partnern zu verstehen, dass Ivy Bridge im 22nm-Verfahren gefertigt wird und in der ersten Hälfte 2012 erscheint. Dabei werden einige neue Features kommen, so wie eine Leistungsstärkere Grafik und ein neuer Speichercontroller.

Der integrierte Speichercontroller soll Dual Channel beherrschen und DDR3 mit bis zu 1600 MHz unterstützen. Sogar SO DIMM-Unterstützung ist vorhanden.

Quelle: Ivy Bridge 22nm has DDR3 1600 support


----------



## Shi (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: ARM will in den PC-Markt, Ivy Bridge kommt mit DDR3-1600 Unterstützung*

Oha, ein neuer CPU-Hersteller? Klasse! Macht ARM dann x86 CPUs?


----------



## timee95 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: ARM will in den PC-Markt, Ivy Bridge kommt mit DDR3-1600 Unterstützung*

So wie ich dass verstanden habe, wolln die mit der ARM Architektur in den PC Markt. Ich denke für viele Büro PCs macht es sogar sin, da die Rechenleistung der starken x86 CPus größten teils verheizt wird. Aber wie gesgt wird viel von der angebotenen Software abhängen.

Timee


----------



## TAZ (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: ARM will in den PC-Markt, Ivy Bridge kommt mit DDR3-1600 Unterstützung*

Nein ARM macht weiter CPUs auf RISC-Basis, aber Microsoft wird mit Windows 8 diese CPU-Architektur unterstützen.


----------



## D3N$0 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: ARM will in den PC-Markt, Ivy Bridge kommt mit DDR3-1600 Unterstützung*

Ist doch Klasse, Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft. wenn VIA jetzt noch ebenfalls in den Desktopbereich vordringen würde hätte man ednlich wieder reichlich Auswahl


----------



## Zockkind (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: ARM will in den PC-Markt, Ivy Bridge kommt mit DDR3-1600 Unterstützung*

Naja Via wirds wohl nicht mehr schaffen 
Aber desto mehr Auswahl desto besser ist der Preis , eigentlich


----------



## GTA 3 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: ARM will in den PC-Markt, Ivy Bridge kommt mit DDR3-1600 Unterstützung*

Immer her damit, Preissturz!!


----------



## Steck0rWechsl0r (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: ARM will in den PC-Markt, Ivy Bridge kommt mit DDR3-1600 Unterstützung*

Ich habe da einen sehr, sehr schönen Artikel dazu gefunden: The Coming War: ARM versus x86


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: ARM will in den PC-Markt, Ivy Bridge kommt mit DDR3-1600 Unterstützung*

Wir werden sehen wir Wirkungsvoll und wieviel Programme damit wie gut laufen


----------



## Superwip (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: ARM will in den PC-Markt, Ivy Bridge kommt mit DDR3-1600 Unterstützung*

Mal sehen, was daraus wird... es wird nicht einfach werden, ARM CPUs zu bauen, die mit aktuellen Desktop X86 CPUs mithalten können...

Jedenfalls ein neuer Versuch, eine alternative CPU Architektur im Desktopbereich zu etablieren, nach PPC, Alpha und IA64...

Wirklich erfolgreich war bisher keiner dieser Versuche...

Aber etwas ist bei diesem Versuch neu: bisher hat man immer versucht X86 durch eine neue, leistungsfähigere und modernere Architektur abzulösen; nun versucht man X86 durch eine nicht modernere und leistungsfähigere Architektur abzulösen, sondern durch eine Embedded/low Power Architektur zu ersetzen... ob das gut geht?

Der Vorteil von ARM: wärend die anderen Architekturen sehr teuer waren/ sind, auf den high-end Bereich gesetzt haben und auch jeweils komplett neu waren (vor allem Anfangs praktisch keine Software) gibt es ARM schon seid den 1980ern, praktisch genauso lange wie X86; vor allem aus dem Smartphone und Netbook/Tablet Bereich gibt es auch bereits einige brauchbare Software und Windows soll jetzt auch kommen (wobei es Windows auch für PPC und IA64 gab/gibt, was aber auch nicht zum Durchbruch dieser Architekturen geführt hat)

Desweiteren werden die CPUs sicher wesentlich billiger als vergleichbare X86 CPUs sein


----------



## Krabbat (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: ARM will in den PC-Markt, Ivy Bridge kommt mit DDR3-1600 Unterstützung*

also ich würde sagen amd fusion ist weiter als die ARMs
daher denke ich nicht, das arm im low end bereich wirklich fuß fassen kann
vor allem ist bis dahin auch schon die 2. generation der fusion chips draußen!


----------



## Hübie (5. Februar 2011)

Hinzu kommt ja, das ARM nur entwickelt. Entsprechende Fertigungskapazitäten müssen geschaffen und Interessenten gefunden werden. An sich aber eine gute Sache da der Programmieraufwand deutlich geringer ausfällt.
Entsprechend aber auch Leistung und Umfang geringer ist...


----------



## fuddles (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: ARM will in den PC-Markt, Ivy Bridge kommt mit DDR3-1600 Unterstützung*

Ich sehe da nur noch mehr Software Inkompatibilitäten auf uns zu kommen.
Man braucht dann Zuhause ein X86 System, ein ARM System, ein RISC System, 2-3 Cloud Systeme^^


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: ARM will in den PC-Markt, Ivy Bridge kommt mit DDR3-1600 Unterstützung*

würde mich fragen wo genau die landen wollen.
Sehr günstige CPUs gibt es schon lange; Dual Core ab 40€ von AMD / Intel.
Ich will aber auch deutlich mehr Leistung als ein Atom bzw. DC Atom liefern kann.


----------



## Superwip (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: ARM will in den PC-Markt, Ivy Bridge kommt mit DDR3-1600 Unterstützung*



> Ich sehe da nur noch mehr Software Inkompatibilitäten auf uns zu kommen.
> Man braucht dann Zuhause ein X86 System, ein ARM System, ein RISC System, 2-3 Cloud Systeme^^



Niemand braucht ein "Cloud System", da man von jedem Internetfähigen Gerät mehr oder weniger uneingeschränkt auf die Cloud zugreifen kann.

Sollten ARM CPUs wirklich so an Bedeutung gewinnen, was kaum vorstellbar ist, dass irgendwelche essentielle Software nurnoch für ARM und nichtmehr für X86 verfügbar ist werden die MB Hersteller vermutlich mit ARM Koprozessoren kontern

Und RISC?
RISC steht nur für "Rechner mit reduziertem Befehlssatz", in diese Kathegorie fallen eine ganze Reihe an völlig unterschiedlichen und inkompatiblem CPU Architekturen wie eben ARM, aber auch PPC, SPARC oder auch Super-H; wer ein ARM System hat hat demnach bereits ein RISC System aber das alleine sagt noch nicht viel aus...



> Sehr günstige CPUs gibt es schon lange; Dual Core ab 40€ von AMD / Intel.



Das ist nicht günstig; ARM CPUs bzw. SoCs kosten teils weit unter 10€...


----------



## Jan565 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: ARM will in den PC-Markt, Ivy Bridge kommt mit DDR3-1600 Unterstützung*

3 CPU Hersteller, das wird lustig. Mal sehen wer den Anteil verliert?


----------



## Superwip (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: ARM will in den PC-Markt, Ivy Bridge kommt mit DDR3-1600 Unterstützung*



Jan565 schrieb:


> 3 CPU Hersteller, das wird lustig. Mal sehen wer den Anteil verliert?


 
Es gibt schon heute weit mehr als 3 CPU Hersteller und alleine 3 X86 Hersteller (Intel, AMD, VIA)

Das wird sich demnach auch in Zukunft kaum ändern, in dieser News wurde jedenfalls nichts dergleichen angekündigt


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: ARM will in den PC-Markt, Ivy Bridge kommt mit DDR3-1600 Unterstützung*



Superwip schrieb:


> ... Und RISC?
> RISC steht nur für "Rechner mit reduziertem Befehlssatz", in diese Kathegorie fallen eine ganze Reihe an völlig unterschiedlichen und inkompatiblem CPU Architekturen wie eben ARM, aber auch PPC, SPARC oder auch Super-H; wer ein ARM System hat hat demnach bereits ein RISC System aber das alleine sagt noch nicht viel aus...


Nur mal so zu RISC:
die meisten x86er *CISC*-Prozessoren sind größtenteils mit RISC ALUs gebaut.
Die CISC-Befehle werden vor Eintritt in die Verarbeitung zu RISC verhackstückt.


----------



## fuddles (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: ARM will in den PC-Markt, Ivy Bridge kommt mit DDR3-1600 Unterstützung*



> Niemand braucht ein "Cloud System", da man von jedem Internetfähigen Gerät mehr oder weniger uneingeschränkt auf die Cloud zugreifen kann.


Es ist nicht die Frage nach einem Cloud Gerät, sondern es geht darum das zu Desktopgeräten auch noch Systeme kommen ( können ) die Cloud Only und properitär nutzbar sind. Sowas wie Onlive etc.


----------



## Superwip (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: ARM will in den PC-Markt, Ivy Bridge kommt mit DDR3-1600 Unterstützung*



fuddles schrieb:


> Es ist nicht die Frage nach einem Cloud Gerät, sondern es geht darum das zu Desktopgeräten auch noch Systeme kommen ( können ) die Cloud Only und properitär nutzbar sind. Sowas wie Onlive etc.


 
Soetwas hat man vielleicht, braucht man aber nicht wirklich und kosten wird es auch praktisch nichts weil ja nur sehr wenig stationhäre Hardware verbaut ist; auf Onlive kann man ja auch 1:1 über einen herkömmlichen PC zugreifen, tatsächlich ist das wohl sogar die beste Lösung


----------



## XXTREME (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: ARM will in den PC-Markt, Ivy Bridge kommt mit DDR3-1600 Unterstützung*

Nun für Low-End billigst Office Systeme mag so etwas a vielleicht reichen, Software vorausgesetzt aber für Server??? Homeserver vielleicht aber doch nicht für die Industrie?! 
Na mal schauen, für uns Gamer sowieso selbst in Zukunft absolut uninteressant!!!


----------



## Junkie2003 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: ARM will in den PC-Markt, Ivy Bridge kommt mit DDR3-1600 Unterstützung*

auch für homeserver ist das mmn. nicht ausreichend genug, wenn ich überlege was meiner für eine netzwerklast zu wuppen hat und dann noch hd-streams zu komprimren, ich denke da würde der schnell schlapp machen!
und wenn man ihm wieder co prozessoren beistellen müsste, kann man auch gleich auf der leistungsfähigeren x86 schiene bleiben!


----------



## Masochist (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: ARM will in den PC-Markt, Ivy Bridge kommt mit DDR3-1600 Unterstützung*

Woher wisst ihr denn welche Leistung so ein ARM-Chip 2013 haben wird?
Und steckt nicht Nvidia mittlerweile mit im ARM Geschäft drin? Die werden sicher mit allen Mitteln versuchen eine x86 Konkurrenz zu schaffen. Und wenn sie dabei ihr Know-How aus dem Graphikchipgeschäfft irgendwie nutzen können, wird es bald auch wenigstens Mid-End ARM Prozessoren geben. Ist natürlich nur Spekulation, aber im PC-Markt kann man eigentlich nur mit Preis/Leistung punkten. Von daher bleibt denen ja nichts anderes übrig als auch eine gewisse Leistung zu bringen.


----------



## fuddles (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: ARM will in den PC-Markt, Ivy Bridge kommt mit DDR3-1600 Unterstützung*



Superwip schrieb:


> Soetwas hat man vielleicht, braucht man aber nicht wirklich und kosten wird es auch praktisch nichts weil ja nur sehr wenig stationhäre Hardware verbaut ist; auf Onlive kann man ja auch 1:1 über einen herkömmlichen PC zugreifen, tatsächlich ist das wohl sogar die beste Lösung



Sicher nicht die beste Lösung. Da proprietär und nicht mit anderen System Kompatibel. Daran wird der Anbieter sicher kein Interesse haben.
Also viele (denk dir virtuelle Desktops/Hardwareboxen ) Lösungen die nicht miteinander kompatibel sind. Soweit verstanden was ich meine?


----------



## yycvm (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: ARM will in den PC-Markt, Ivy Bridge kommt mit DDR3-1600 Unterstützung*

Hallo,

ich denke, es gibt genug Leute, denen die Performance weit ausreicht ( insbesondere nicht Windows benutzer ) und gerne etwas Strom sparen bzw. im Sommer es etwas kuehler haben moechten. Dass hier in der Spiele Welt alle Leute sagen, dass man keine ARM's braucht ist klar, aber die Welt ist ja noch ein bischen groesser 

Gruss
Clemens


----------



## X6Sixcore (25. Mai 2011)

Ui, is der Thread alt...

Wo haste denn den ausgegraben?

Grundsätzlich stimme ich Dir aber zu.

MfG


----------

